# regarding model 990 problems



## woodspinner (Dec 5, 2009)

This past Friday I posted my problems with the 990 and not getting thru to customer service.
I tried customer service this morning, spoke to a nice man and he told me Fed Ex would be at my home Tues. to pick the gun up and I should have it back in 4 to 5 weeks.
This makes me feel better.
I will keep you posted.


----------

